# Wonderpana 11-24 front filtering solution is coming soon



## ahsanford (Oct 27, 2015)

11mm prime owners [cough] I mean 11-24L owners, rejoice!

On another forum, I was commenting about keeping my feet on the ground about an outrigger solution for the 11-24L covering all the way down to 11mm based on the Lee SW150 II vignetting on the widest FLs.

Turns out Wonderpana's stuff is big enough after all. See screencap below and smile. If you were pondering the Lee SW150 II for your 11-24L, you might want to reconsider that.

- A


----------



## backcountrygirl (Jan 27, 2016)

It's been awhile, and I'm still waiting for Fotodix like the rest of you for them to release the filter system for the 11-24mm Canon lens. I did contact them today by Email. I asked if it was ready, and if not... can they give me a date. They balked as far as giving me a date. They referred me to their Facebook page where they said it would announce there in the near future. Which to me means at least more than a month if I can read into that answer from them.
Just a quick update from the peanut gallery...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2016)

I just wrote another Fotodiox person I had been trading e-mails with about an update. I'll let you know if he writes back.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW! That was fast. 

Directly from a Fotodiox employee:
_
"[The 11-24 front-filtering product] has been made, but not been released yet, it might be a couple of weeks off yet, please check our Facebook Page out for an official release it will be published there when released.
Thank you"

_Straight from the horse's mouth, there you go. One would expect this to be an EF 11-24 f/4L ring/'adapter donut' of some sort that will work with the existing WonderPana filters, which (from my original thread above) are expected to cover FLs down to 11mm without vignetting. We shall see!

(edited -- clearly the filters must get bigger based on my post above)

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok, but _which_ product? The clipping above mentions both a 145mm adapter (which will vignette at the wide end of the 11-24) and a new 186mm filter system.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok, but _which_ product? The clipping above mentions both a 145mm adapter (which will vignette at the wide end of the 11-24) and a new 186mm filter system.



Doh, I forgot my old post. Bigger filters for sure. 

#aging

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, but _which_ product? The clipping above mentions both a 145mm adapter (which will vignette at the wide end of the 11-24) and a new 186mm filter system.
> ...



For sure? Because their 27-Oct response above says the 145 version would be ready in about a month, and no timeline for the 186mm version is mentioned.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, the 145mm filters are far from workable........

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26607.msg524988#msg524988


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2016)

```

```



privatebydesign said:


> Yes, the 145mm filters are far from workable........
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26607.msg524988#msg524988



Thanks, I had missed that. My 145mm set is like is like salad plates, that makes the 186mm dinner plates. 

Planning to get the 11-24 before my next trip to Europe (April). Since the 10-stop ND is my primary need, I'll just pick up a Kodak gel.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Right -- if you just need a straight ND, you can rear filter with that one. I always forget that.

- A


----------



## backcountrygirl (Feb 4, 2016)

I was told yesterday that the 186mm filter is suppose to be ready in March.
They're just waiting for the circular filters to come in from the factory now.


----------



## backcountrygirl (Mar 12, 2016)

I found this image on the FotoDiox Facebook page. It was posted on March 8th. It shows that huge 186mm filter holder. I think they're probably still waiting for the filters themselves to show up. It looks like a damn dinner plate, but that's what it's going to take for the Canon 11-24mm lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 12, 2016)

backcountrygirl said:


> I found this image on the FotoDiox Facebook page. It was posted on March 8th. It shows that huge 186mm filter holder. I think they're probably still waiting for the filters themselves to show up. It looks like a damn dinner plate, but that's what it's going to take for the Canon 11-24mm lens.



Wow, thanks for posting! I knew the reality of front-filtering that monster would suck. Physics is somewhat predictable in how it can dump on some of our wilder dreams. 

Personally, I'll stick with my Lee 100 setup and keep my FOV above 16mm FF. Smaller, cheaper, more options, readily available, multiple vendors competing in that space, etc.

But full marks to anyone determined enough to tackle this monster on the 11-24L -- where there's a will (and big enough camera bag and bank account), there's a way. Some landscaper who cannot possibly give up their stackable front-filtering creature comforts will absolutely take awesome/unique shots with that setup.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 12, 2016)

backcountrygirl said:


> I found this image on the FotoDiox Facebook page. It was posted on March 8th. It shows that huge 186mm filter holder. I think they're probably still waiting for the filters themselves to show up. It looks like a damn dinner plate, but that's what it's going to take for the Canon 11-24mm lens.



Also, 186mm diamater runs out to 7.3" square CPLs and NDs. That would put an ND grad somewhere in the vicinity of the size a regular sheet of paper. Holy cow.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 12, 2016)

This looks like a live product at Fotodiox now.

Backcountrygirl -- is this the product you saw?

https://www.fotodioxpro.com/wpfa-for-canon-ef-1124mm-f4l-usm-lens.html

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 13, 2016)

And thar she blows:

https://www.fotodioxpro.com/camera-photo-accessories/optical-filters/wp80-filters/wp80-grad-neutral-density-0-9-grad-nd8-3-stop-hard-edge-filter.html

200mm x 260mm --> that's basically an 8"x10" sheet of paper. Wow.

#physicsisreal

- A


----------



## backcountrygirl (Mar 13, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> This looks like a live product at Fotodiox now.
> 
> Backcountrygirl -- is this the product you saw?
> 
> ...



Yes, that's the monster! Insane, isn't it! 
I plan on getting the Fotodiox holder, a few ND filters, and at least one grad filter 
for my sunset images to start with. I'm tired of using the rear filters. 
Now there's 3 filters systems to choose from. LuCroit 165MM, Lee 145MM, 
and now the Fotodiox 186MM filter system.
If not for the Fotodiox, I would've gone with the LuCroit for sure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2016)

backcountrygirl said:


> It looks like a damn dinner plate



Yeah, the salad plates I carry for my TS-E 17mm are plenty big enough!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

backcountrygirl said:


> I found this image on the FotoDiox Facebook page. It was posted on March 8th. It shows that huge 186mm filter holder. I think they're probably still waiting for the filters themselves to show up. It looks like a damn dinner plate, but that's what it's going to take for the Canon 11-24mm lens.



How many channels do you get with a dish like that?


----------

